# memorization



## lavi (Aug 23, 2010)

sorry, i know that i talked a lot and open a lot of threads in this topic 
but i started to memorize by 2 ways and want to ask you what way do you think it better


1. remember by:
UB-A
BU-B
UR-C
RU-D 
and continue
in a solve it will remember by:A-Y-C-D-T....


2.memorize in every solve the letters 
in a solve it will remember by:GR-RB-YG-WO...

and the same in corners

what method do you recommended to use?
and if there are difference by the corner and edges so tell me what method to what.

thank you very much


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 23, 2010)

Sorry I don't quite understand number 2. Are you saying GR means the Green-Red edge? 
If that's the case I would recommend #1 but instead of a string of letters put the letters in pairs ie AY-CD-TK...


----------



## MiloD (Aug 23, 2010)

I think it's 2 consecutive corner stickers always going either CW or CCW as a convention.
I would come up with an association system for edges and corners if you want to practice BLD seriously. Letters works well for both especially when you pair 2 of them.


----------



## lavi (Aug 23, 2010)

MiloD said:


> I think it's 2 consecutive corner stickers always going either CW or CCW as a convention.
> I would come up with another association system for corners if you want to practice BLD seriously.



what do you recommended to use for corners?


----------



## lavi (Aug 23, 2010)

yea i think 2 that the #1 method is better
what do you use for the corners? the corners is my big problem


----------



## MiloD (Aug 23, 2010)

I would recommend to start with letter pairs and build your association list as you go.


----------



## XXGeneration (Aug 26, 2010)

Whichever one works for you is the best.
If we all recommend number 2 but you're the best at number 1, then number 1 is the way to go.


----------



## lavi (Aug 27, 2010)

Ok i will do number 1.
But, how do you do the corners? this is my big problems


----------



## Forte (Aug 27, 2010)

I do #1 for edges.
For corners, you can just do the same thing, but a lot of people do it visually because there isn't much to memorize for corners.


----------



## lavi (Aug 27, 2010)

(like 2 by 2?) its not that easy but ok
i will practise
hope i will do it


----------



## Forte (Aug 27, 2010)

lavi said:


> (like 2 by 2?) its not that easy but ok
> i will practise
> hope i will do it



what's 2 by 2?


----------



## lavi (Aug 27, 2010)

Forte said:


> lavi said:
> 
> 
> > (like 2 by 2?) its not that easy but ok
> ...



oh sorry
rubix 2X2X2 you sollve 8 corners visuali witout of the edges of the 3X3X3 
Am i right?


----------



## Forte (Aug 27, 2010)

lavi said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > lavi said:
> ...



ooooh, yeah
it's tricky at first, but you get used to it after a while.
you can also put japanese characters on each corner sticker like kirjava if you want to ^^


----------



## lavi (Aug 27, 2010)

im sorry i didnt understand this sentence:

you can also put japanese characters on each corner sticker like kirjava if you want to

i mean i understand the sentence i dont understand where to put the sticers and how would it help me?


----------



## Forte (Aug 27, 2010)

lavi said:


> im sorry i didnt understand this sentence:
> 
> you can also put japanese characters on each corner sticker like kirjava if you want to
> 
> i mean i understand the sentence i dont understand where to put the sticers and how would it help me?



You put letters on your stickers, but it doesn't have to be letters. It can be numbers or anything you want it to be.


----------



## lavi (Aug 27, 2010)

why sould i memorize the buffer position? i will never take a piece from the buffer to the buffer
Am i true?

if i right i need to remember
UB-A 
BU-B
UF-C....

thank you all


----------



## Forte (Aug 28, 2010)

lavi said:


> why sould i memorize the buffer position?i will never take a piece from the buffer to the buffer
> Am i true?
> 
> if i right i need to remember
> ...



kk, so instead of that, you can do like

UB-1
BU-2
UF-3

or whatever


----------



## lavi (Aug 28, 2010)

Forte said:


> lavi said:
> 
> 
> > why sould i memorize the buffer position?i will never take a piece from the buffer to the buffer
> ...



I care it because in my language i have just 22 letters 
i'm very happy now and will start to practice it tomorrow

Thank you very much you the best!


----------

